# Dialing in a particular Buckethead tone w/ 1101



## maxident213 (Apr 16, 2010)

Hey folks 

I'm trying to dial in a specific tone with my gsp1101, and would like to ask for advice. The tone in question goes from 0:43 to 1:03 in this video:



Very glassy, crystal-y, etc. If anyone has tips on which effects to run with the 1101, and maybe even settings for those effects to get me in the neighbourhood, I would be most appreciative. 

Thanks for any help,

Max


----------



## penguin_316 (Apr 17, 2010)

sounds like his normal clean tones from the passages before the section you mentioned+a whammy pedal up an octave or 2(also sounds like he doesn't step on the pedal all the way at times...kinda staying at that limbo between an octave+ and normal tuning)


----------



## 777 (Apr 20, 2010)

penguin_316 said:


> sounds like his normal clean tones from the passages before the section you mentioned+a whammy pedal up an octave or 2(also sounds like he doesn't step on the pedal all the way at times...kinda staying at that limbo between an octave+ and normal tuning)



This.


----------



## maxident213 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks very much, repped.


----------



## signalgrey (Apr 21, 2010)

if you double octave on a whammy you get that odd shimmer effect that sounds like distortion.


----------



## BlackMetalVenom (Apr 26, 2010)

I've seen him live only once, and from what I can tell, most of the tone comes from the position in his pickups.
They are SUNK in pretty far into the body. This gets him that thinner, clearer, glassy sound. 
Well, that and he's got an ebony fretboard if I'm not mistaken.
Hope that helps.


----------

